
Ask HN: As an HN user, how is your reaction to the pandemic different? - behnamoh
I&#x27;m thinking in these trying times, there should be a middle ground where people can make rational decisions instead of having panic reactions to the COVID-19 pandemic and the stock market crash.<p>How have you adopted to the new situation? Do you stockpile groceries? How do you adjust to mandatory remote-work?<p>Your comments are much appreciated as I&#x27;m sure many HN users have the same questions.
======
Karupan
I made the mistake of being a rational adult and not hoarding essentials. I
haven’t been able to find toilet paper, hand sanitiser or facial tissues in
the past 10 days. I live in a rented apartment and don’t really have space to
store stuff, so usually stocked only for two weeks.

I’ve had to order certain essentials online at a considerable premium as stock
just isn’t available at local stores.

I will not put my faith in the human species going forward.

~~~
ohiovr
Ordinary soapy water can kill the virus because it's core is basically an oil.
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/12/scienc...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/12/science-
soap-kills-coronavirus-alcohol-based-disinfectants)

------
ohiovr
I put a little money into a vix tracking etf on feb 28, vixy. I bought things
in an effort to avoid taking great risk to buy later. He who panics first,
panics best - ancient Wall Street proverb.

